# Anyone had experience using Thermacell?



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

It seems like a lot of outdoors tv shows have been talking up Thermacell but they want to keep their sponsors happy :lol: What do you guys think of them? How much do they cost? How often do you change/refill the system?

Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Is that the mosquito repellant? If so, I have heard that anything short of Deet doesn't work very well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Uncle Ben's 100% Deet 8) 

Just dont get it on any plastic like sunglasses LOL


-DallanC


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I bought one and just buying it has done it for me.  

My wife asked if I'd used it yet and I said no. I just take it and the mosquito's have not been around.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Uncle Ben's 100% Deet 8)
> 
> Just dont get it on any plastic like sunglasses LOL
> 
> -DallanC


+1, Ben's is good stuff, but will eat the paint off of a car. Kinda makes me wonder if malaria or west nile is better for me than the repellant............


----------

